# Dewberry's???



## spechunter (Oct 9, 2006)

Well i found the mother load of dewberry's today and i am looking for some new ways to fix em. I saw the post from Shaky with the dewberry pie and i am gonn give it a try. I know sometimes giving away a recipe is kinda like giving away your fishing/hunting honey hole but if you are willing to share some dewberry recipes i would sure like to try em. i would prefer old fashion trditional recipes but will take what i can get. Thanks!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

One guys opinion... Dont put all your berries into that recipe until you are sure you like that type pie. I made it last year and while it was good, i was hoping for more of a "cobbler" type pie, I got more of a custard... Not bad just different. No offence to the original poster of the recipe at all pls. respectfully TFC


...( now just where is this mother load cuz i'm lookin!)


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Cobbler is my personal choice. Or maybe some wine.

I am needing to go pick some so I can make a few gallons of wine.


----------



## spechunter (Oct 9, 2006)

teamfirstcast said:


> One guys opinion... Dont put all your berries into that recipe until you are sure you like that type pie. I made it last year and while it was good, i was hoping for more of a "cobbler" type pie, I got more of a custard... Not bad just different. No offence to the original poster of the recipe at all pls. respectfully TFC
> 
> ...( now just where is this mother load cuz i'm lookin!)


i appriciate that info. i prefer cobbler also i was just looking for something different. i will still try the pie i have plenty on berries.


----------



## spechunter (Oct 9, 2006)

teamfirstcast said:


> One guys opinion... Dont put all your berries into that recipe until you are sure you like that type pie. I made it last year and while it was good, i was hoping for more of a "cobbler" type pie, I got more of a custard... Not bad just different. No offence to the original poster of the recipe at all pls. respectfully TFC
> 
> ...( now just where is this mother load cuz i'm lookin!)


P.M. sent on the mother load


----------



## jervonormy (Apr 10, 2011)

Dewberry jam, with strawberries. Can't go wrong. We make it every year. Just make sure to geet a jucicing bag. That way you won't have to deal with the seeds. Just follow the directions in the box of sure jell.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

teamfirstcast said:


> One guys opinion... Dont put all your berries into that recipe until you are sure you like that type pie. I made it last year and while it was good, i was hoping for more of a "cobbler" type pie, I got more of a custard... Not bad just different. No offence to the original poster of the recipe at all pls. respectfully TFC
> 
> ...( now just where is this mother load cuz i'm lookin!)


No offense! I also like a good cobbler but havent found a recipe that I really like. I am always lookin so if ya'll find a good one be sure to post it up!


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I just made a batch of dewberry chipolte sauce. We use it mainly with pork. Ie, grill or bake a port loin, country style ribs, etc. cut up and douse with dewberry chipolte sauce. It's good. I basically followed a jam recipe and added a can of chopped chipolte in adobe sauce. You can get various levels of set in the sauce. I usually shut down the cooking a little short on time. My last batch made good sauce. I have had it set to jam consistency. If I have time before the dewberrys are gone I hope to try dewberry habenaro sauce.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Dewberries*

Just a couple of ways the old timers did it.Made Jams Jellies Wine.Pies Cobblers Kolaches and in homeade ice cream.Also The dewberries freeze well just rinse ,lay on towel 15min or so and put in ziploc or vacseal and Freeze.They will last tell next years crop (if you do not eat ).Hint measure cups per bag to suit your recipes.One of my old favorites was put fresh berries in bowel, put a little Real Cream on them and sprinkle with sugar....CVA34


----------



## saltyfeet (Mar 19, 2009)

CVA i used to pick them for my grandmother, probably ate as many as i brought home... she made pies and cobbler from them. but as a treat for picking them i got a bowl of them with cream and a little sugar sprinkled on top ! ty for bringing back that memory, it was a good one !


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Stackberry pie. Kind of like a cobbler maybe more layers of berries and dough. My aunt used to make it in the fifties and sixties. About three layers of berries and four of doug but the inner dough is real thin. lots of sugar and butter in the top and bottom crust.


----------



## troy sylvia (Jul 7, 2005)

*dumplings*

not sure how to make but my mom makes dewberry dumplings similair to ckicken and dumplings and they are very good Troy


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

no motherload here all the berries are small and not very many to pick anyway. Every year one more place we have picked since I was a kid dissapears. Just cant find dewberries and muscadines that easy anymore. I was just telling my boys when we went to pick some a few weeks ago how easy it used to be to FILL BUCKETS we had so many we couldnt cook or can them all we had to freeze alot!

Maybe after this rain today there wil be some fat berrys to pick and a day or two.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

I can remember as a kid picking them by the cooler full. We would come home all scratched up and dirty. Mom would take a handfull and put them in the blender with a scoop of vanilla ice cream and a cup of milk and blend them all up. Made the BEST dewberry shake in the world! Brings back some great memories.


----------

